# Lusterstone



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.fauxfx.com/Lusterstone.aspx

Anyone use it?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

There's a lady here in town that uses it. Saw her put it on with a trowel and was amazed at the appearance. She was good....real good. Decided then and there to refer all of that type of work to her.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep. Its pretty user friendly. Can be brushed on, using large brushes criss crossing, can be rolled and patterned, can be troweled. Usually always looks great, When it dosent it is mostly color issues. Can be very rich looking. Has metallic glow.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Made a sample today, was fairly easy for a small area, but putting it up here on the ceiling may not be!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

It will go faster than you think. And if you charged right, its worth every minute!

Nice looking room.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Roadog said:


> It will go faster than you think. And if you charged right, its worth every minute!
> 
> Nice looking room.


Hope so, I have a bunch to do in the next few weeks!:blink:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We used it on a large tray ceiling in a master bedroom and work out fine, applied easy and had no issues...


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

How do you guys work samples for the Lustrestone? I realize it is a pricey product and hard for a homeowner to visualize by just some printed material or website. I would think in most cases actual samples would need to be created, as I see you did Rob. I would hate to start buying gallons of this stuff only for the HO to decide they didn't want it. That's a lot of $ to bill for something that no one ends up buying? Are there sample size cans that can be purchased or larger sample swatches from the manufacturer? I imagine also, that even the same color will have variations from one person's technique to another.
Also, is this a product that you can layer more than one color to give a different effect as opposed to layering the same color? How does it work over older wall that might not be in the best of shape? Do the walls need to be super smooth in order for it to come out properly?


----------



## LCI (Jan 2, 2009)

you can get a quart of it in tint base. then whatever color sample you want to make, you can just have the paint store shoot the tint into a cup, they should do this for free. Then just take a few spoons of the LS and add a few drops of the tint and make your sample. A qt. will get more than a few sample boards in many various colors..


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

CliffK said:


> How do you guys work samples for the Lustrestone? I realize it is a pricey product and hard for a homeowner to visualize by just some printed material or website. I would think in most cases actual samples would need to be created, as I see you did Rob. I would hate to start buying gallons of this stuff only for the HO to decide they didn't want it. That's a lot of $ to bill for something that no one ends up buying? Are there sample size cans that can be purchased or larger sample swatches from the manufacturer? I imagine also, that even the same color will have variations from one person's technique to another.
> Also, is this a product that you can layer more than one color to give a different effect as opposed to layering the same color? How does it work over older wall that might not be in the best of shape? Do the walls need to be super smooth in order for it to come out properly?


When I first posted this, Chris had found the lusterstone was available at Sherwin, so I went to get a gallon just to experiment with before I decided about doing it. Since Sherwin came out with the new faux impressions, they stopped carrying it and you have to order it from Florida.
Sherwin has some displays boards and handouts for the impressions.

I went to my Jones rep and he gave me a gallon of mcloskeys venetian plaster to try and that is what I used for that sample. I was hoping the designer would accept it and she did. They might go with the SW faux for some other areas. If it was something I was going to offer, than I'd prolly have a lot of sample boards from practicing. Chris looked into doing a class, and we may still do it, but I hardly see it here, so I don't know.

The stuff I used was tinted and just one product, it was pretty neat how the colors changed as you troweled and burnished, and I don't know how different colors would affect that.

The texture was a concern, and I have already primed and painted it! It does have a slight texture and we talked about skimming it and decided it was smooth enough. I don't think the wall has to perfect, but should be fairly smooth. The stuff is like really thin mud.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

A lot that do this work usually just get the base product and tint as they go. Most also charge for samples, some charge after 3. Lusterstone looks good with a couple colors or alone. Most venetian plasters IMO look best just staying with one color.


----------

